#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Silver bullion or coins in chiang mai area

## rken

Does anyone know where I can buy silver bullion or coins in the Chiang Mai area. Thanks

----------


## Thetyim

ACHARA SILVERWARE
Basement of Night Bazaar, 104/1 Chang Klan Rd. ChiangMai 50100

BOR SANG SILVERWARE
-70/1 ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50130 -3rd Fl., Night Bazaar

CHIANG MAI DESIGN CO., LTD.
328 Thapae Rd. ChiangMai 50300

CHIANG MAI S.CHARL
124/3-4 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

CHIANG MAI SILVERWARE
62/10-11 ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50000

DAMRONG SILP SILVERWARE
31-35 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

HIRANYAKORN
27-29 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

LANNA THAI SILVERWARE
79 ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50130

LOUIS SILVERWARE
99/1 Km.5 ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50130

NANAPHAN SILVERWARE
145 ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50130

NGERN-CHIANGMAI
37-39 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

PAN & PEACE ENTERPRISE
169/1-4 ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50130

P.COLLECTION
2 Moo 1, ChiangMai-Sankampaeng Rd. ChiangMai 50000

S.CHARL SHOP
106 Chiang Inn Plaza, 100/1 Chang Klan Rd. Chiang Mai 50100

SHERRY SILVER JEWELRY
(Near Wat Pan Tong) 59/2 Loi Kroh Rd., A.Muang, ChiangMai 50100

SIAM INTERCONTINENTAL HANDICRAFT CO.,LTD.
4/8 Soi 3 Loi Kroh Rd. ChiangMai 50100

SIAM SILVERWARE
5 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

SILVER HOUSE PRODUCT LTD.,PART.
Room No.204-205, 2nd Fl., Night Bazaar Chiang Mai 50100

WUALAI AHLP
106-110 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

WUALAI SOUVENIR
43 Wualai Rd. ChiangMai 50100

----------


## rken

Wow thanks. appreciate it.

----------


## t2yes

Did you get any silver coins or bullions? And if so, from what dealer?

I am desperately looking for a reliable way to buy silver coins or bullions in Thailand, so far without success  :Sad:

----------

